# how to install multiple versions on different disks



## barp (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, I installed 9.0 version on the first disk of my machine from dvd with the installation sequence and gone fine. This is the output of *df* as;

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2    453G      2G    415G     0%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
```
I have another disk ada1 and I need to install 10.0-CURRENT on it. So I need to download the source code build world kernel and install them. How can I install 10.0 to the other disk?


----------



## mamalos (Sep 17, 2012)

Create a filesystem on your extra disk. Make the partition bootable. Mount your other disk on /mnt/otherdisk. Keep a backup of your old /usr/src in case you'll need it. Download 10's sources. Make world and kernel, but when installing them give: DESTDIR=/mnt/otherdisk option to make(1). Then reboot your machine and - I think, cause I've never tried this - the boot loader will find your second disk and will allow you to boot from it. If not, boot 9.0 and install a bootloader on this disk as well, using sysinstall(8) .

Hope this works!

PS If I were you, I'd use emulators/virtualbox-ose()...


----------



## tingo (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't really understand the question? The install program allows you to choose which drive to install on.
Simply download install media (ISO image, usb memstick image) of your choice (for FreeBSD 10-CURRENT I think you will have to use snapshots), boot from it and install like you did the first time (obviously carefully selecting the drive you want to install on, not the same one as you installed on first).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2012)

Very old article but still usable: http://onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2002/05/09/Big_Scary_Daemons.html


----------

